# Lil Killer



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Ok so here is the frame.black flake up the ass!
elblowcock I mean elspock is doing for me! :biggrin: 

Im jumping the gun cus the m.o. for the frame aint even went out yet but this is the official build up thread for one clean street custom 12 inch show bike. 

Thanks to justdeez in advance cus he dont even know he is involved yet. :biggrin: :happysad: 


Stay tune fellas. Im gonna do this one up proper. *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW I need a tube for the top bar. lemme know if you have one for sale.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 12:41 AM~18601999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Elbowcock? That's a good one. Fuck you cocksucker! So u said u want drips right?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 01:58 AM~18602064
> *Elbowcock? That's a good one. Fuck you cocksucker! So u said u want drips right?
> *


asshole. :biggrin: I cant wait to do this one up.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 01:00 AM~18602076
> *  :biggrin:  I cant wait to do this up my asshole
> *


:ugh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No **** ***


lmao. cashflow out tomorrow. then get started asap. all kinds of shit Ima need after work too. 

top of my list

custom top bar
seat
fender
justdeez designed parts
wheels


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 18 2010, 10:44 PM~18602012
> *BTW I need a tube for the top bar. lemme know if you have one for sale.
> *


i think i mite have one, i'll look and let you know.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 19 2010, 02:10 AM~18602111
> *i think i mite have one, i'll look and let you know.
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 01:06 AM~18602104
> *No **** ***
> lmao. cashflow out tomorrow. then get started asap. all kinds of shit Ima need after work too.
> 
> ...


im gonna work as fast as ur shipping :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 18 2010, 11:15 PM~18602132
> *im gonna work as fast as ur shipping  :uh:
> *


Ya valio veeeeeeeeeeeeerga


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 19 2010, 06:18 AM~18602573
> *Ya valio veeeeeeeeeeeeerga
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2010, 10:43 AM~18603371
> *LETS DO THIS  :biggrin:
> *


hey u ready to sell me ur 16in bike yet???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 11:55 AM~18603421
> *hey u ready to sell me ur 16in bike yet???
> *


which one, pixie or stingray?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2010, 10:56 AM~18603428
> *which one, pixie or stingray?
> *


stingray :biggrin: i think u once told me i could have it cause im like fucking awesome or something like that. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 12:00 PM~18603457
> *stingray  :biggrin:  i think u once told me i could have it cause im like fucking awesome or something like that.  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 19 2010, 11:11 AM~18603533
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you did i member seeing it on here some where before. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

took apart the frame tonight and loaded it up in my truck to get it media blasted might have it sprayed wednesday since i got a cubs tickets for tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hey question should i use the whole lb :wow: or just a couple ounces :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 01:06 AM~18602104
> *No **** ***
> lmao. cashflow out tomorrow. then get started asap. all kinds of shit Ima need after work too.
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lil-T...=item1c15620237

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Stingray-P...=item1c15793e2b

i want to see this one! good luck

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 19 2010, 10:09 PM~18607726
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Lil-T...=item1c15620237
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Stingray-P...=item1c15793e2b
> ...


he might combine shipping.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 10:12 PM~18607758
> *he might combine shipping.
> *


i dont see why he wouldnt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Sep 19 2010, 11:06 PM~18607694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and I know that guy. I will be stopping by his house to pick it up myself.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 10:18 PM~18607816
> *:happysad:
> 
> I saw that and I know that guy. I will be stopping by his house to pick it up myself.
> *


well shit even better FREE shhipping


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 10:18 PM~18607816
> *:happysad:
> 
> I saw that and I know that guy. I will be stopping by his house to pick it up myself.
> *


well do it asap so u can send me the top bar also so i can paint them together. send the money and top bar together save on some shipping


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 11:27 PM~18607903
> *well do it asap so u can send me the top bar also so i can paint them together. send the money and top bar together save on some shipping
> *


Im chroming the top bar.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 10:28 PM~18607916
> *Im chroming the top bar.
> *


oh in that case send me my money nukka!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18607924
> *oh in that case send me my money nukka!!!    :biggrin:
> *


How you know I aint sent it? :biggrin: Your right I didnt :happysad: But it will go out in the morning. Sitten here brain storming on parts. this bike will not disappoint.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 10:33 PM~18607967
> *How you know I aint sent it? :biggrin:  Your right I didnt :happysad:  But it will go out in the morning. Sitten here brain storming on parts. this bike will not disappoint.
> *


but umm how u gonna ride it?? or u gonna use it as a key chain :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 11:37 PM~18607996
> *but umm how u gonna ride it?? or u gonna use it as a key chain :biggrin:
> *


Bitch ass nugga. Its gonna run a non existent class her in texas.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18608029
> *Bitch ass nugga. Its gonna run a non existent class her in texas.
> *


damn y u gonna call me a nugga! i mean bitch  


you can look like a circus bear like i did on my nephews 16


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18608050
> *damn y u gonna call me a nugga! i mean bitch
> you can look like a circus bear like i did on my nephews 16
> 
> ...


bahahaha Ill look dumber thn that.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 10:43 PM~18608062
> *bahahaha Ill look dumber thn that.
> *


thats a 6'1 285lb frame on that lil ass bike :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i smashed my balls too when i first started riding it. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, SEISKUATRO,SS


Your bike is safe right here bro


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2010, 11:42 PM~18608050
> *damn y u gonna call me a nugga! i mean bitch
> you can look like a circus bear like i did on my nephews 16
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Rite Click Save for Future Use!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice, cant waite to see this one juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 20 2010, 10:52 AM~18610284
> *nice, cant waite to see this one juan
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got 2 tigers getting ready to get cleaned


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2010, 12:27 PM~18610989
> *
> *


  Sup man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2010, 12:36 PM~18612118
> *  Sup man
> *


Any updates?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2010, 03:16 PM~18612948
> *Any updates?
> *


just need to take them out the tank but the frame is clean ready for some paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18613057
> *just need to take them out the tank but the frame is clean ready for some paint
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

did you find a top bar? cause i cant find the one i thought i had, sorry bro!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 20 2010, 05:05 PM~18613337
> *did you find a top bar? cause i cant find the one i thought i had, sorry bro!
> *


Yes here locally.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti,* socios b.c. prez
*

:wave: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

clean ready to go. the guard ill clean at home by hand. the inside i like to sand blast to get any rust and paint i off.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 09:46 PM~18608085
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, SEISKUATRO,SS
> Your bike is safe right here bro
> *


i know it's safe just check ur new project.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Sep 20 2010, 06:06 PM~18613838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2010, 03:52 PM~18613720
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, socios b.c. prez
> 
> ...


 :wave: Whats wrong lil buddy? Why the down face? :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2010, 12:30 AM~18618073
> *:wave: Whats wrong lil buddy? Why the down face?  :dunno:
> *


not down at all.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 07:25 AM~18620257
> *not down at all.
> *


Great


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2010, 09:52 AM~18620424
> *Great
> *


how is massive attack coming?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 08:08 AM~18620534
> *how is massive attack coming?
> *


Its not. :| But its almost time for an update. What other plans you got for this 12"? Stock forks? What kind of rims you going to run on it? All og parts or how custom you going to go on it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2010, 10:22 AM~18620641
> *Its not.  :|  But its almost time for an update. What other plans you got for this 12"? Stock forks? What kind of rims you going to run on it? All og parts or how custom you going to go on it?
> *


full custom faced parts. deez is on that. I want some face wheels but Im still working on that part only think stock will be the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 08:40 AM~18620784
> *full custom faced parts. deez is on that. I want some face wheels but Im still working on that part only think stock will be the frame.
> *


Why dont you make it a trike? Let me make you a custom trike kit.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2010, 10:44 AM~18620821
> *Why dont you make it a trike? Let me make you a custom trike kit.
> *


na man Im no really fond of trikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 09:00 AM~18620953
> *na man Im no really fond of trikes.
> *


Trikes are not very fond of you.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2010, 11:07 AM~18621013
> *Trikes are not very fond of you.
> *


Raul stop your embarrassing your self. :|


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hey juan you gonna get it pinstriped? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 22 2010, 02:27 AM~18629468
> *hey juan you gonna get it pinstriped? :biggrin:
> *


why yes. Yes I am. and leafed


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT where you at spock


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

when is this going to get painted? This weekend maybe?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18632112
> *TTT where you at spock
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 11:53 AM~18632147
> *when is this going to get painted? This weekend maybe?
> *


hell no!  YOU CRAZY! 
























THAT BITCH GONNA BE DONE TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Sep 22 2010, 12:57 PM~18632180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 22 2010, 10:57 AM~18632180
> *hell no!    YOU CRAZY!
> THAT BITCH GONNA BE DONE TONIGHT!!!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

When do you plan on having it at the house?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2010, 12:58 PM~18632196
> *When do plan on having it the house?
> *


It will be at my house in a couple weeks or less. pending on the post office.
Full Faced Parts Air Kit and more.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 12:59 PM~18632204
> *It will be at my house in a couple weeks or less. pending on the post office.
> Full Faced Parts Air Kit and more.
> *


  Already! I need to finish up BE!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2010, 01:00 PM~18632212
> * Already! I need to finish up BE!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 10:59 AM~18632204
> *It will be at my house in a couple weeks or less. pending on the post office.
> Full Faced Parts Air Kit and more.
> *


Pics of faced parts? :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 11:59 AM~18632204
> *It will be at my house in a couple weeks or less. pending on the post office.
> Full Faced Parts Air Kit and more.
> *


im using his shipping method so about 3 months :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18632245
> *Pics of faced parts?  :dunno:
> *


Tribal im sure!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18632245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. 

I have been brain storming though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 11:31 AM~18632463
> *Dont have a design yet
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 01:55 PM~18632642
> *
> *


got anything up there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 12:00 PM~18632696
> *got anything up there?
> *


Like what? Want me to draw something?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 02:24 PM~18632945
> *Like what? Want me to draw something?
> *


if you dont minds. I cant think of anything


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 12:34 PM~18633020
> *if you dont minds. I cant think of anything
> *


  Pm me some details.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No much but pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Mos Def its gonna be tribal now! :|


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18633342
> *Mos Def its gonna be tribal now!  :|
> *


:|


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 03:26 PM~18633405
> *:|
> *


I know! :|


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 06:51 AM~18630266
> *why yes. Yes I am. and leafed
> *


who's doin your work?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont know.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 22 2010, 10:05 PM~18637064
> *:cheesy:
> *


  any ideals?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just sprayed da flake. Need to clear over it now. I'll post pics later.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 10:29 PM~18637454
> * any ideals?
> *


you should just call me in the afternoon. we can figure something out then


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 22 2010, 08:32 PM~18637498
> *Just sprayed da flake. Need to clear over it now. I'll post pics later.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres da pics of da bike done. needs to be wetsanded and recleared to burry the flake more.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:

More to come I need parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 22 2010, 11:04 PM~18639224
> *heres da pics of da bike done. needs to be wetsanded and recleared to burry the flake more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok Im in the process of getting a seat for it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, RO*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a seat now. Raul post it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 08:57 AM~18641472
> *I have a seat now. Raul post it up
> *


I cant find the pic. I will post it up later, unless someone else posts it before me.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Gonna look sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Should look real nice on the bike.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 show. Money will be sent today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 02:42 PM~18644427
> *4 show. Money will be sent today
> *


SWEET!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im gonna have to get those wholes welded up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 03:00 PM~18644574
> *Im gonna have to get those wholes welded up
> *


I might be able to do that this weekend. Or did you have someone that can do it? Are you going to paint this thing or what?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 07:33 PM~18636609
> *I dont know.
> *


oh..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 23 2010, 05:57 PM~18645086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You interested?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18646536
> *dont worry Ill handle it
> You interested?
> *


why not?! if your kool with shippin to cali..then ill hook it up for ya!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18647497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the ticket?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 AM~18650737
> *M.O. Sent
> *


No way!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SOME PICS IN THE SUN 







































OH AND Y THE FUCK DO U WRITE LIKE UR IN KINDERGARTEN???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 AM~18651020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"not like that like this"


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 24 2010, 10:43 AM~18650989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2010, 11:23 AM~18651694
> *:happysad:
> You motherfucker!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Get to work fool


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2010, 01:07 PM~18652452
> *Get to work fool
> *


wetsanding and reflaking more tonight  if it dont rain of course. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 24 2010, 02:17 PM~18652517
> *wetsanding and reflaking more tonight    if it dont rain of course.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 25 2010, 12:44 PM~18659719
> *
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Still drawing things up for this. Debaiting on ideas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 26 2010, 09:10 AM~18664023
> *:happysad:
> *


What's wrong buddy?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nothing. still spacing ideas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18668718
> *nothing. still spacing ideas
> *


This is going to be nice. Just wait and see.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2010, 08:07 AM~18650737
> *M.O. Sent
> Whats the ticket?
> *


pm sent...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

picking up parts for this Friday


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

so elspock cant do it. he just keeps fuckin up.


:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Color change. New color will be a copper pearl or some shit like that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 10:13 PM~18678212
> *so elspock cant do it. he just keeps fuckin up.
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey fucker :twak: you sack of shit :twak: I told I fucking hate da color!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 10:13 PM~18678212
> *so elspock cant do it. he just keeps fuckin up.
> :biggrin:
> *


I'm telling u it's gonna look better


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 28 2010, 12:51 PM~18681814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 AM~18681819
> *
> *


Pm me the new details.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 01:39 PM~18682183
> *Pm me the new details.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 01:43 PM~18682212
> *SWEET!!!!
> *


yes sir.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 11:49 AM~18682253
> *yes sir.
> *


What other parts you picking up today?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 01:53 PM~18682279
> *What other parts you picking up today?
> *


nothing today. picking up parts Friday. top bar. the chrome ring and maybe a crank sprocket set. Still need a schwinn crown


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Sep 28 2010, 01:59 PM~18682309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All will be engraved


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 02:28 PM~18682515
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a really good idea today about this. I will get you some sketches asap.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I swear I will have an update soon.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 11:05 AM~18682357
> *Sup Styles
> All will be engraved
> *


Not much bro just chillen wuts good wit u


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

New color pics tonight. I'm sprayin da base in 10 min after I'm done eating some tamales


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Sep 29 2010, 08:39 PM~18696018
> *Not much bro just chillen wuts good wit u
> *


lowriding.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 29 2010, 08:50 PM~18696111
> *New color pics tonight. I'm sprayin da base in 10 min after I'm done eating some tamales
> *


LIES


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2010, 07:16 AM~18699663
> *LIES
> *


Pics when I get to work. I'm taking some sun pics in a min.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

That will look just fine.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

now parts!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2010, 08:31 AM~18700059
> *That will look just fine.
> *


should be at your door sometime next yr


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 09:36 AM~18700086
> *should be at your door sometime next yr
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2010, 08:42 AM~18700116
> *
> *


naw jk. i forgot to take a pic of the basecoat. which was black.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2010, 07:34 AM~18700072
> *now parts!!!
> *


Let me try to text you some illustrations from my phone. How good is the quality of the screen on your phone?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2010, 10:45 AM~18700525
> *Let me try to text you some illustrations from my phone. How good is the quality of the screen on your phone?
> *


its good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2010, 08:55 AM~18700583
> *its good
> *


We shall see about that...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2010, 11:01 AM~18700633
> *We shall see about that...
> *


sent you a text


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18700672
> *sent you a text
> *


sent one back.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18700804
> *sent one back.
> *


yaw talkin on here and texting on the same time :twak: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 09:30 AM~18700841
> *yaw talkin on here and texting on the same time  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 06:09 PM~18696286
> *lowriding.
> *


Same here tryin to bust out by new years wit a lil sumtin sumtin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2010, 10:37 AM~18710407
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2010, 09:12 AM~18710642
> *
> *


Your payment is delinquent. :|


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 06:30 AM~18700049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that came out real good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 2 2010, 07:44 PM~18720726
> *Dam that came out real good
> *


Gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 07:30 AM~18700049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin bad :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

OK I went by my homie chads house aka FunkyTownRoller and came up on about 18 feet of twisted stock. So... I think Me and Raul will brain storm on what to do with it. I have an idea but Ill run it by him.

corrections.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 2 2010, 11:55 PM~18722365
> *OK I went by my homie chads house aka FunkyTownRoller and came up on about 18 feet of twisted stock. So... I think Me and Raul will brain storm on what to do with it. I have an idea but Ill run it by him.
> 
> corrections.
> *


Boo!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 3 2010, 01:55 AM~18722365
> *OK I went by my homie chads house aka FunkyTownRoller and came up on about 18 feet of twisted stock. So... I think Me and Raul will brain storm on what to do with it. I have an idea but Ill run it by him.
> 
> corrections.
> *


 :|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HEY FUCKER!!! Pm ur adress! Lil killer wants to go home :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

im liking that new paint job better than the black flake one...looks very classy now!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 5 2010, 12:41 AM~18738539
> *im liking that new paint job better than the black flake one...looks very classy now!!
> *


X2 I hated it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

GETTING READY TO GO HOME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to ship the seat on monday. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2010, 12:16 PM~18751109
> *I forgot to ship the seat on monday.  :biggrin:
> *


sure sure i seen that before :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 11:27 AM~18751169
> *sure sure i seen that before  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Where? :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LIL KILLER HAS BEEN SHIPPED WILL BE THERE TUESDAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 12:37 PM~18751727
> *LIL KILLER HAS BEEN SHIPPED WILL BE THERE TUESDAY
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 6 2010, 12:34 PM~18751218
> *Where?  :dunno:
> *


wrong topic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 02:23 PM~18752589
> *wrong topic  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ok more progress soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18754448
> *ok more progress soon.
> *


pm sent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Should have it today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 8:19 am on October 12, 2010 in FORT WORTH, TX 76111.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 12 2010, 08:15 AM~18790078
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 8:19 am on October 12, 2010 in FORT WORTH, TX 76111.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Frame came in today. I am extremely happy with the results. spock you dud a bad ass job on the frame and the color is on point. few things I need

one thing I need that I dunno if my schwinn guy has is a SCHWINN crown. Also looking for a SCHWINN t bar as well. If you have these thing and want to sell them. lmk. Also I have a set of rechromed 20 inch rims no spokes for trade. not looking to sell just trade. also a d twist seat post clamp for trade as well. lmk.


Schwinn

Crown
T Bar
Cranks set

LMK


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2010, 05:51 PM~18793782
> *Frame came in today. I am extremely happy with the results. spock you dud a bad ass job on the frame and the color is on point. few things I need
> 
> one thing I need that I dunno if my schwinn guy has is a SCHWINN crown. Also looking for a SCHWINN t bar as well. If you have these thing and want to sell them. lmk. Also I have a set of rechromed 20 inch rims no spokes for trade. not looking to sell just trade. also a d twist seat post clamp for trade as well. lmk.
> ...


Glad ur happy wit it bro! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18793782
> *Frame came in today. I am extremely happy with the results. spock you dud a bad ass job on the frame and the color is on point. few things I need
> 
> one thing I need that I dunno if my schwinn guy has is a SCHWINN crown. Also looking for a SCHWINN t bar as well. If you have these thing and want to sell them. lmk. Also I have a set of rechromed 20 inch rims no spokes for trade. not looking to sell just trade. also a d twist seat post clamp for trade as well. lmk.
> ...


 :uh: I got all that shit. Give me a call.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2010, 08:26 PM~18794594
> *:uh:  I got all that shit. Give me a call.
> *


I dont have a phone right now bro. Whats the ticket on all the goodies?
PM me a total. whats up with my seat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 12 2010, 06:35 PM~18794699
> *I dont have a phone right now bro. Whats the ticket on all the goodies?
> PM me a total. whats up with my seat?
> *


I will post some pics tomorrow. If you want these and the price is right then I can ship everything by Friday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

QUIT TAKEN YOUR SWEET ASS TIME AND TAKE SOME PICS *****!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whats this?? deep brown 2? deep shit?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18804168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF u color blind??? That's not even close to brown :twak:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 06:25 PM~18804168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass color!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18804168
> *whats this?? deep brown 2? deep shit?
> *


  :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me see if this works.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Steering tube is reproduction. Crown and crank are og. Crank is from 1980 pixie. Everything will need plating. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2010, 04:08 PM~18811678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think it worked :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2010, 05:09 PM~18811688
> *Steering tube is reproduction. Crown and crank are og. Crank is from 1980 pixie. Everything will need plating. Let me know if your interested.
> *


whats the ticket? will the crank fit? 16inch is not too long?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2010, 04:48 PM~18812501
> *whats the ticket? will the crank fit? 16inch is not too long?
> *


Pixie cranks and lil tiger cranks are the same so it will fit. Pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2010, 03:08 PM~18811678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need an engraver... suggestions folks?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 81.7.TX.

schwinn swap meet this weekend


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2010, 09:13 PM~18814666
> *I need an engraver... suggestions folks?
> *


Ripsta ask him


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2010, 10:18 PM~18814704
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


I know. I might go for a minute


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 14 2010, 09:29 PM~18814832
> *I know. I might go for a minute
> *


Lucky bastards I wanna go


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Oct 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18814832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im lucky fool you live in state where it all started.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18814870
> *lets do it bish.
> Im lucky fool you live in state where it all started.
> *


Oh yeah ur right only 45 mins from my house  but I still wanna go!!!! Hey try to find me a 16" midget chainguard willing to pay 30 for 1


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2010, 10:46 PM~18815046
> *Oh yeah ur right only 45 mins from my house  but I still wanna go!!!! Hey try to find me a 16" midget chainguard willing to pay 30 for 1
> *


No problem


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Oct 14 2010, 10:31 PM~18814852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got chit to do!! You know grown folk bidness!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bish


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

scored 2 speedos a goose neck and a extra lil tiger for parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Proper


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18804168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Scored for 25.00


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

scored 2 speedos
:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

this is prewar from what the dealer told me. I paid 8 bucks for it. very small should be perfect for 12inch springer.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

what up juan, just rolling through to say what's up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 16 2010, 06:45 PM~18828773
> *what up juan, just rolling through to say what's up
> *


you got my girl adrenalyn in your avitar


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 01:55 PM~18827628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How mush for da training wheels :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 16 2010, 07:12 PM~18828928
> *How mush for da training wheels :wow:
> *


I need those


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 06:13 PM~18828935
> *I need those
> *


No u don't fucker u know how to ride a bike!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 04:00 PM~18827659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: pre war for sure i had one of those


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 16 2010, 07:29 PM~18829035
> *No u don't fucker u know how to ride a bike!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Fuck you fool. Ima get them hoes chromed.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 16 2010, 07:45 PM~18829153
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: pre war for sure i had one of those
> *


Word? Sweet but not schwinn right?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 06:47 PM~18829160
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fuck you fool. Ima get them hoes chromed.
> *


Awww well fuck u den!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

selling one of the speedos.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 09:36 PM~18830306
> *selling one of the speedos.
> *


Ok il give u 10 for da 5 dollar one shipped


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 16 2010, 10:52 PM~18830405
> *Ok il give u 10 for da 5 dollar one shipped
> *


I never put what I paid. :0 asking 35 shipped.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 09:55 PM~18830427
> *I never put what I paid. :0  asking 35 shipped.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 10:55 PM~18830427
> *I never put what I paid. :0  asking 35 shipped.
> *


condition?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2010, 11:09 AM~18832576
> *condition?
> *


the speedo is pretty clean. the cord has a few cracks.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 12:00 PM~18827659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT BRO THATS F-ING BAD ASS!!!!!!! do they got anymore? i'm building a rat bike for a daily and that would look sick on it! let me know if there was more please!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 17 2010, 11:26 AM~18832674
> *OH SHIT BRO THATS F-ING BAD ASS!!!!!!! do they got anymore? i'm building a rat bike for a daily and that would look sick on it! let me know if there was more please!
> *


It was at a swap meat bro. I dont think Ill ever see the dude again.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 17 2010, 07:55 PM~18837406
> *It was at a swap meat bro. I dont think Ill ever see the dude again.
> *


crap!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 08:48 PM~18829168
> *Word? Sweet but not schwinn right?
> *


i dont think it matters if its schwinn or not as long as its pre-war but most schwinns use to bring those goose necks i regret sellin mine


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 17 2010, 09:26 AM~18832674
> *OH SHIT BRO THATS F-ING BAD ASS!!!!!!! do they got anymore? i'm building a rat bike for a daily and that would look sick on it! let me know if there was more please!
> *


i have 0ne bro its a 1950 schwinn goose neck u want it


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:boink: 
Imma roll thru tonite to sheck it out! 

And to pick up my jersey! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 22 2010, 11:53 AM~18880723
> *:boink:
> Imma roll thru tonite to sheck it out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 12:00 PM~18827659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sausage links?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 21 2010, 07:05 AM~18869358
> *i have 0ne bro its a 1950 schwinn goose neck u want it
> *


yes i do, send me a pic!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 01:00 PM~18827659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same as mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

hmmm no updates till I have some more side cash for this. I need to trade the speedo for something any one?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 23 2010, 08:05 PM~18890105
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


FOCK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2010, 07:08 PM~18890124
> *FOCK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18890143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ghey


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt updates here soon. plus more pics


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2010, 05:12 PM~18889770
> *hmmm no updates till I have some more side cash for this. I need to trade the speedo for something any one?
> *


what you lookin to trade for?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 3 2010, 11:43 PM~18980778
> *what you lookin to trade for?
> *


12inch bike parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

meh


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2010, 11:32 AM~18983732
> *meh
> *


Ill be sending you these fenders here soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 4 2010, 09:33 AM~18983744
> *Ill be sending you these fenders here soon.
> *


sweet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

any more updates besides smileys  uffin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:  :yes: :420: :x: :boink: :run: :naughty: :squint: :ninja:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 4 2010, 01:32 PM~18984673
> *any more updates besides smileys    uffin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:    :yes:  :420:  :x:  :boink:  :run:  :naughty:  :squint:  :ninja:
> *


nada


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

a friend of mine has twisted O.G. lil tiger cups for the neck by dtwist for sale if your interested? and they are chromed too! lmk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

rip


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 4 2010, 08:35 PM~18989515
> *nada
> *


 :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Nov 20 2010, 02:15 AM~19116114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Every thing in this thread for sale.*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2011, 01:03 AM~19964123
> *Every thing in this thread for sale.
> *


junnnnkkkk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

houch for this if for sale lmk with a pm


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 28 2011, 10:19 PM~19984850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


150?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2011, 09:29 PM~19984911
> *150?
> *


no thnx bro i got one offerd for 70 complete :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 28 2011, 11:03 PM~19985287
> *no thnx bro i got one offerd for 70 complete  :happysad:
> *


cool


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

do you got the banana seat?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:28 AM~19987677
> *do you got the banana seat?
> *


yeah you have the seat...??????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NO I have the one I bought from Raul


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2011, 09:45 AM~19988512
> *NO I have the one I bought from Raul
> *


what one is that?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

sell this junk....cant hang with the big boys


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Mar 1 2011, 03:06 PM~19989921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its like that.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT FOR STUFF FOR SALE


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 26 2011, 12:03 AM~19964123
> *Every thing in this thread for sale.
> *


so how much for the lil tiger?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 2 2011, 10:40 PM~20002646
> *so how much for the lil tiger?
> *


which one?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 30 2010, 07:30 AM~18700049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 2 2011, 10:40 PM~20002646
> *so how much for the lil tiger?
> *


good buy :biggrin: you should get it in about a month or so :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




jk :happysad: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 01:08 PM~20007306
> *good buy  :biggrin:  you should get it in about a month or so  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jk  :happysad:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :uh: hope it dont take that long


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 02:08 PM~20007306
> *good buy  :biggrin:  you should get it in about a month or so  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jk  :happysad:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20009090
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> *


Prove me wrong :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Still got shit for sale. PM ME with offers. lowballers welcome. :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2011, 12:44 AM~20012113
> *Still got shit for sale. PM ME with offers. lowballers welcome. :0 :0 :0
> *


20 bucks shipped for da training wheels dat other tiger had


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2011, 01:33 AM~20012393
> *20 bucks shipped for da training wheels dat other tiger had
> *


selling the whole bike together.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2011, 09:14 AM~20013559
> *selling the whole bike together.
> *


FA q den


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*NOT SOLD. BUYER BACKED OUT*
I will cut the nect attempted buyer a good deal


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what are you selling? which one?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 5 2011, 08:04 PM~20024000
> *what are you selling?  which one?
> *


2 lil tiger frames. one almost complete.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2011, 10:45 AM~19988512
> *NO I have the one I bought from Raul
> *


wanna sell it :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 7 2011, 02:01 AM~20032982
> *wanna sell it :dunno:
> *


Everthing is for sale.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 09:11 AM~20034184
> *Everthing is for sale.
> *


pm me a price on the seat i need it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

All this plus the seat raul made 300 shipped.
OBO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Also includes about 18 feet of sqaure twist. hand twisted.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2011, 10:39 PM~20047110
> *Also includes about 18 feet of sqaure twist. hand twisted.
> *


what size? pics


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 8 2011, 10:53 PM~20047233
> *what size?  pics
> *


Man pics in the morning. small square stock. mostly to go around parts.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2011, 12:18 AM~20039257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT BEST OFFER ON EVERTHING


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Also gave some rechromes rims 72 spoke rims. no spokes or hub


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

70 shipped for both :dunno:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 10:59 PM~20055526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


85 shipped for bother and you got a deal


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2011, 11:09 PM~20056290
> *85 shipped for bother and you got a deal
> *


$80 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

GODDAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! ****** ACT LIKE $5 IS GONNA MAKE OR BREAK EM.....WTF??????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 01:58 AM~20056929
> *$80 shipped :biggrin:
> *


85 take it or leave it I aint trippin :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 10 2011, 05:13 AM~20057207
> *GODDAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! ****** ACT LIKE $5 IS GONNA MAKE OR BREAK EM.....WTF??????????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Whats up Chad!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 10 2011, 04:13 AM~20057207
> *GODDAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! ****** ACT LIKE $5 IS GONNA MAKE OR BREAK EM.....WTF??????????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


aint gunna break me but i did remember him saying obo so i thought he was willin to negotiate if he tryin to sell all his shyt :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

will trade some stuff for an am 4 channel with at least 125watts rms X 4 @ 4 ohm.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 09:59 PM~20055526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both sold money sent


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2011, 07:29 PM~20058340
> *Whats up Chad!
> *


wassup bro....hows it going? how ya been? Im jsut trying to make it man, gonna try n get up in that "Texas Impala Builders" when I get back..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2011, 09:23 AM~20066617
> *wassup bro....hows it going?  how ya been?  Im jsut trying to make it man, gonna try n get up in that "Texas Impala Builders" when I get back..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Been good bro. GET BACK SAFE HOMIE! I got a spot for ya. LOL stay up bro.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LIL TIGER FRAME AND GARD 85.00 SHIPPED
LIL TIGER BIKE MISSING FRONT WHEEL 100 SHIPPED WITH TRAINING WHEELS
2 72 spoked RIMS (no spokes) RECHOMED 60 shipped.
Custom Made seat for 12inch 50 SHIPPED


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2011, 08:40 PM~20071175
> *LIL TIGER FRAME AND GARD 85.00 SHIPPED
> LIL TIGER BIKE MISSING FRONT WHEEL 100 SHIPPED WITH TRAINING WHEELS
> 2 72 spoked RIMS (no spokes) RECHOMED 60 shipped.
> ...


 MAKE OFFERS! THIS SHIT HAS TO GO!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 9 2011, 10:59 PM~20055526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2011, 08:40 PM~20071175
> *LIL TIGER FRAME AND GARD 85.00 SHIPPED
> LIL TIGER BIKE MISSING FRONT WHEEL 100 SHIPPED WITH TRAINING WHEELS
> Custom Made seat for 12inch 50 SHIPPED
> *


200 takes everthing listed right here


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 07:02 PM~20090895
> *200 takes everthing listed right here
> *


OBO. Ill damn near give this shit away. Post you best offer and I might take it.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 14 2011, 08:28 PM~20091828
> *pm sent
> *


Lets make a deal


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Both lil tigers sold.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20092229
> *Both lil tigers sold.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2011, 10:38 PM~20092587
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 09:42 PM~20092638
> *
> *


:h5:


----------

